# Missouri weather



## semojetman (May 5, 2013)

I hope everyone in Missouri is taking this wonderful weather as a chance to get things ready on their boats for when it hopefully clears up.

I am so ready for some fishing, swimming, boat rides, camping,etc.

is everyone ready for good warm weather?


----------



## moelkhuntr (May 5, 2013)

I for one am loving this rain. I need it on the pastures for the cattle. I put 29 tons of fertilizer on the pastures and hay ground about 3 weeks ago and it is really starting to grow with this rain. Hope it isn't like last year and just quits and nothing for the summer.


----------



## acwd (May 5, 2013)

Weather has sucked here too. We got plenty of rain. River is back out. Been trying to go camping for the last 3 weekends and has rained every weekend.

Steve


----------

